# A big thank you



## bearcar1 (Mar 6, 2010)

A big thnak you is in order to member Bigbore here on the forum. In case not everyone has checked or looked at the downloads section as of late, there are a series of files of recent build articles including photos there. Bigbore obtained permission from the builders and has taken the time to assemble the build threads of their work into a single file. I find this extremely helpful not to mention convenient to have a look back at a particular set-up or part etc. and not have to hunt back through the postings to find what it was I was looking for. My hat is off to you sir for your actions and sharing with us. :bow:

BC1
Jim


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 6, 2010)

A very nice set of uploads, BigBore.
Thank you. They will be very helpful.
Gail in NM


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree, he's doing a great service for us putting these into a format that's easy to download. 
He did my spring articles and they came out really nice.

Thanks Ed!

Dean


----------



## itowbig (Mar 6, 2010)

u know there r many great people here witch is the one reason that i joined not because of the free stuff (it is nice of u all)
but you people r so freindly and everybody tends to want to help everybody with out all the bs that other place's have .
its so nice to come and just relax and read up on everything and when u have a ? u get good answers and not a lot of b/s.
i for one give all of u many thanks for making this place so great. :bow:


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you, bigbore, for taking the time to do this. It is greatly appreciated.



  Ron


----------



## BigBore (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, I just noticed this. Thanks for the kudos, Jim. It is much appreciated.

Since I haven't started making swarf yet, I just figured that this was some way that I could contribute to the site. Since the information here is so freely given and valid, I was feeling a bit guilty for always being on the receiving end. The PDF's that I make are going to be a huge assistance to me when I get started so I figured that I'd share them with the group.

I'll be doing many more and if they are helpful, I'll continue to upload them as I complete them. As a matter of fact if there are any past builds that anyone would like to see condensed and uploaded, let me know and I will be happy to do it. 

Thanks again, Jim, and actually to everyone. These builds are a powerful tool for myself and I'm sure to many others.

Ed


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 8, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> I was feeling a bit guilty for always being on the receiving end.
> 
> Ed



Aw Ed, we all start out on the receiving end! If we are smart, we will stay on that end while returning the favor, when we can.

Any idea when you will be getting your lathe? I'm excited for you to be able to make a start!

Dean


----------



## BigBore (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like June. I am going to go with the Precision Matthews PM 1127-VF (unless something else catches my eye between now and then)  http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-1127-VF.html

I should be pretty "book smart" by then. I've got 31 books and hundreds of pages of copy/paste from this site. I hope my head doesn't explode.

Ed


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 8, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> I hope my head doesn't explode.
> 
> Ed



No worries. You're going to be a machinist. You can make a new one!
; )

Dean
anxiously awaiting June!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is another big thanks for what you are doing it is a huge help and the look real professional looking you might check out " Bogstandard's Paddle Engine " it would be a nice one to do Cliff


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 9, 2010)

Cliff, I _think_ Bog's engine is already done up. 

Dean


----------



## BigBore (Mar 9, 2010)

Cliff  said:
			
		

> ........ "* Bogstandard's Paddle Engine " it would be a nice one to do Cliff*



I just uploaded it up for you Cliff. Can't miss it. Hope it helps out everyone interested.

Ed


----------



## PaulG (Mar 9, 2010)

Ed,

Ask the group for more info on your lathe choice, especially on the spindle mount.

_*Spindle Mount/Bore              DIN 55027 (C3)
*_

Might be hard to change chucks, I don't know, looks like it's bolted? I have 8 chucks for my lathe and change them a lot.

Paul


----------



## PaulG (Mar 9, 2010)

Forgot ??? nice work on the downloads !!! Super job :bow:

Paul


----------



## BigBore (Mar 9, 2010)

*Elmer's #51 *by Metal Butcher is uploaded now. It's a purdy one Thm:

Ed


----------



## Cliff (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Big Bore the way you do them is awesome real niece job. Cliff


----------



## BigBore (Mar 10, 2010)

Elmer Fans ALERT!

MB's version of Elmer's #3 Open Column w/ Reverse has just be uploaded to the downloads section. It's the condensed PDF file of his build thread. Enjoy.

Ed


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 10, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> Elmer Fans ALERT!
> 
> MB's version of Elmer's #3 Open Column w/ Reverse has just be uploaded to the downloads section. It's the condensed PDF file of his build thread. Enjoy.
> 
> Ed



Thanks!

I can't wait to see you start building engines with the same intensity!

Your gonna be a tough one to keep up with. 

-RICK


----------

